# ESTA Technical Standards Program Needs Your Help!



## STEVETERRY (Nov 30, 2016)

The ESTA TSP is in trouble due to changes in its funding sources. To learn more, see this great article by Rob Halliday:

https://www.thestage.co.uk/opinion/...-help-to-maintain-global-technical-standards/

ST


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 1, 2016)

Hello, USITT I have a suggestion...


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 6, 2016)

An update from LDI. http://m.livedesignonline.com/business-people-news/ldi-and-esta-update


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 6, 2016)

ruinexplorer said:


> An update from LDI. http://m.livedesignonline.com/business-people-news/ldi-and-esta-update


Hmm. I hate statements like this from companies because you never know if it's true or not. How many times have we heard "we would never do something like that" press releases followed a few weeks later by the company being sold or the product being discontinued? I want to believe what they are saying but at the same time I know @STEVETERRY and he is very well connected within ESTA and I seriously doubt that he would be spreading false rumors. Typically the truth in situations like this ends up lost somewhere in the middle of what the two sides are saying publicly. So while we wait for the players to try to work things out behind closed doors (something we can't have much effect on), I suggest that we all do the one thing we can do to make a difference: make a donation to the technical standards program or join ESTA.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 6, 2016)

For sure this is a one sided article (them telling their side). On the other hand, I feel that it is also important to learn a little more about the arrangement. Being that it has been going on 20 years (by their account), that means the arrangement began prior to Penton running LDI, IIRC.


----------



## bdub1971 (Dec 7, 2016)

LDI, regardless of who the parent company is or was, has been supporting ESTA in all of its incarnations. For many years, we have been its largest financial supporter, prior to its merger with PLASA, and remained as such during that partnership. That is a fact, and there is accounting to verify that. Since September of last year, we have been meeting regularly with ESTA members to try and come up with some ideas to help them grow. We have a few promising opportunities on the table. The goal is to help them become a sustainable organization, like others within our industry. If you have have any questions or would like to voice your concerns, you can contact any of us at LDI and Live Design, we would be more than happy to speak with you. You can reach me personally at [email protected]


----------



## bdub1971 (Dec 7, 2016)

ruinexplorer said:


> For sure this is a one sided article (them telling their side). On the other hand, I feel that it is also important to learn a little more about the arrangement. Being that it has been going on 20 years (by their account), that means the arrangement began prior to Penton running LDI, IIRC.


What 

gafftaper said:


> Hmm. I hate statements like this from companies because you never know if it's true or not. How many times have we heard "we would never do something like that" press releases followed a few weeks later by the company being sold or the product being discontinued? I want to believe what they are saying but at the same time I know @STEVETERRY and he is very well connected within ESTA and I seriously doubt that he would be spreading false rumors. Typically the truth in situations like this ends up lost somewhere in the middle of what the two sides are saying publicly. So while we wait for the players to try to work things out behind closed doors (something we can't have much effect on), I suggest that we all do the one thing we can do to make a difference: make a donation to the technical standards program or join ESTA.


The first article from Rob was not fact-checked, and we have since contacted him to provide him with key points that were missing from his post. At the core of who we are, we at LDI and Live Design is a publication and a tradeshow, run by people who have been involved, and dedicated to the growth of the live design and production industry for almost 30 years - and we wholeheartedly support your call for more to be involved. One of the challenges that ESTA faces is a decline in membership, and support from its current membership. It cannot rely on just one source of funding to survive and grow, it must be supported by the entire industry.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Dec 7, 2016)

I keep seeing Dr Strangelove as my fingers want to go to the keyboard. Wish there was a way for an individual to hide a thread here, like an alcoholic gets the booze out of sight.


----------



## bdub1971 (Dec 7, 2016)

It’s kind of ironic that we here at Live Design/LDI are in the communication business, but sometimes we’re not so good about telling you what we’ve been up to. Here is an update on our relationship with ESTA, from our Managing Director, David Johnson.

http://livedesignonline.com/business-people-news/ldi-and-esta-update


----------



## STEVETERRY (Dec 7, 2016)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> I keep seeing Dr Strangelove as my fingers want to go to the keyboard. Wish there was a way for an individual to hide a thread here, like an alcoholic gets the booze out of sight.



Do what I'm doing: take deep breaths and go to that Zen place.

So far, it's working.

ST


----------



## JohnD (Dec 7, 2016)

ruinexplorer said:


> An update from LDI. http://m.livedesignonline.com/business-people-news/ldi-and-esta-update




bdub1971 said:


> It’s kind of ironic that we here at Live Design/LDI are in the communication business, but sometimes we’re not so good about telling you what we’ve been up to. Here is an update on our relationship with ESTA, from our Managing Director, David Johnson.
> 
> http://livedesignonline.com/business-people-news/ldi-and-esta-update



Speaking of communication.........someone isn't paying attention.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 7, 2016)

Well, I did post the mobile version. :^)


----------



## dvsDave (Dec 7, 2016)

JohnD said:


> Speaking of communication.........someone isn't paying attention.



Let's just appreciate that ControlBooth is in the middle of this discussion. We get to have a unique role in this industry in that CB is largely neutral (we aren't owned by any of the organizations, but rather we can interact with them all) That's a valuable position and one we want to continue.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 7, 2016)

bdub1971 said:


> The first article from Rob was not fact-checked, and we have since contacted him to provide him with key points that were missing from his post. At the core of who we are, we at LDI and Live Design is a publication and a tradeshow, run by people who have been involved, and dedicated to the growth of the live design and production industry for almost 30 years - and we wholeheartedly support your call for more to be involved. One of the challenges that ESTA faces is a decline in membership, and support from its current membership. It cannot rely on just one source of funding to survive and grow, it must be supported by the entire industry.



Thanks Beth, I hope that Rob will write again on the topic. It would be very good to hear from him again after LDI/Penton has clarified their position with him. This is one of those frustrating stories where there's a lot of passion and it's easy to only see things from your point of view. Just as I have no reason to call @STEVETERRY a liar, I also know you a bit Beth and have no reason to call you a liar either. @dvsDave I like your point. We have many people representing a wide cross section of the tech community here, so let's keep this an open conversation. Let's try to be respectful, share the truth as you understand it, and have an intellectual conversation. We may not all agree on what the facts are, but again that's just what happens when you care about something. In the end, we all care about ESTA and want it to continue for many years to come.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Dec 12, 2016)

ESTA response arrived today:


*December 12, 2016*
Dear ESTA Members,
LDI recently issued an “LDI and ESTA Update” that contains several statements we would like to correct for our members.


LDI Statement said:


> As you know, ESTA is an important industry association made up of lighting dealers, distributors, and manufacturers.



As our members are well aware, you work in all facets of the entertainment technology industry including lighting and grip, rigging, staging, scenery, soft goods, cameras, power distribution, special effects, design, consulting, and much more. You are dealers, rental houses, production companies, consultants, designers, distributors, manufacturers, reps, integrators, unions, insurance companies, publications, individuals, and more.


LDI Statement said:


> [LDI’s] financial contribution [to ESTA] over the last five years alone has totaled well over seven figures.



While LDI paid ESTA for services and licenses that ESTA provided to LDI, the payments made by LDI were not gratuitous “contributions” as suggested. The payments were negotiated and agreed contractual business obligations of LDI to ESTA under a written agreement that licensed the use of the ESTA name as a sponsor of the LDI Show and required ESTA to provide LDI with specified services that were detailed in the contract. In return, LDI paid ESTA a royalty on booth sales and provided ESTA space on the show floor, hotel rooms and meeting rooms.


LDI Statement said:


> … some industry folks seem fixated on the fact that we are owned by a company called Penton, and that management somehow dictated our actions here.



In September 2015, ESTA was notified by LDI that they would not be renewing the agreement upon its expiration at the end of the 2015 show.At that time, we were specifically told that this was a change in Penton’s business model and Penton was ceasing agreements of this type across all of their markets. The minutes of the September 2015 Governing Body and October 2015 Regional Board meetings reflect this. As required in the agreement, LDI made a post-termination payment to ESTA in 2016 and ESTA complied with certain required restrictions in connection with the payment.


LDI Statement said:


> …we felt the time was right to re-negotiate new terms.



LDI stated to us that while it was willing to look at ways we might continue to work together, its efforts were not to be construed as a renegotiation of the terms of the existing contract (which had already been terminated), and that ESTA would no longer receive a royalty from LDI on sales of exhibit space.


LDI Statement said:


> Versions in which we cut off funding and have no intention of providing any further support for the association going forward.



While we can't control what others have said, ESTA has consistently stated that we have been in discussions with LDI throughout 2016 to try and find ways in which we might continue to work together to the benefit of both organizations. We would continue to welcome this opportunity, and we would welcome any contributions that LDI might make to ESTA in support of our important industry programs.


LDI Statement said:


> Recognizing that immediately, we have met regularly with executive director Lori Rubinstein, president Jules Lauve, and various other key ESTA members since last September to come to a new agreement.



Eddie Raymond is the current President of ESTA. Jules Lauve is, as of November 1st, the President-elect.

Both sides have made good faith efforts to find a way forward that would provide ESTA the revenue needed to continue. Numerous ideas have been discussed, including several presented by ESTA that were designed to enhance the show and provide more benefit for ESTA members attending the show as well as all exhibitors. All but two ideas were rejected by LDI as not being directly revenue generating for the show. LDI has stated that it is extremely unlikely that any of the initiatives discussed would get ESTA close to where we need to be to make up for the lost royalty, and that we should “explore partnerships with other entities” as well.

ESTA representatives have been doing exactly that, but realized that these types of agreements can take a great deal of time to put in place and that we did not have the luxury of time if we were going to save the Technical Standards Program. To that end, we began a major fundraising campaign at our Fall meetings, asking supporters to make five year pledges in order to provide secure footing going forward and give ESTA time to put other revenue generating initiatives in place. Forty-seven companies and individuals have stepped up so far with long term pledges to the TSP, giving us a good start on our goal.

ESTA representatives met again on Friday, December 9th with David Johnson, LDI’s Managing Director, and expressed their desire to continue to try and find ways to work together on the LDI show. David stated he would go back to his team to discuss and would come back to us some time in the new year.

We continue to hope to find ways to work with LDI in the future and we wish them every success with the show.

Best regards,
Eddie Raymond, President Jules Lauve, President-Elect


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks for the update Bill. This is definitely an interesting story. I know that my partner employer is already looking at ways to help.


----------

